# VNC mit XP & WinME



## Modano (7. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute,

habe bei meinem Dad VNC installiert. So, nun möchte ich von meinem PC (XP) auf seinen (WinME) zugreifen. Bei ihm muss der VNC Server im Listening Mode laufen, oder ?! Nur, wie kann ich mich jetzt connecten ? Geht das nur über seine aktuelle IP ? Würde es also Sinn machen, ihm No-IP o.ä. aufzuspielen, um immer über seinen Namen auf seinen Rechner zugreifen zu können ?!

Hoffe, es kann mir jemand helfen....

Danke im Voraus !


----------



## maychu (16. Februar 2004)

hi
sinn wuerde es machen wenn du keine lan verbindung hast ...

Wenn du den viewer hast dann musst du "[ip-adresse_oder no-ip-dns]:[gestarter_server] eingeben
zB. es ist ein server gestartet dann musst du *no-ip.dns:1* eingeben ..
oder wenn ein 2ter gestartet ist *no-ip.dns:2* 

alternativ geht das auch über einen explorer aber da bin ich mir nicht genau sicher welcher port es ist, ich denke 580x ( fuer das x server-id 1 oder 2 oder 3)

.. gruss


----------

